# Screwed up coyote gun



## musky3737 (Feb 8, 2004)

I lost my bolt for my post 64 model 70 22-250. When I went to look it up the only one I could find was 235 dollars. Can I use a second hand bolt or does a bolt have to be fitted for that rifle? Also if I have to buy a new one, will a bolt with the per 64 claw extractor work in the post 64 action?
Musky3737


----------

